# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  inducirani porod na SD  i Sveti Duh

## pepeljuga

Neki dan sam bila na tecaju - priprema za porod koji je drzao dr.Stankovic, inace po meni super doktor bar sto se pristupa tice.

On je spomenuo kako je nelose ici na inducirani porod jer tako mozete dobiti epiduralnu (kao tipa mozda anesteziolog nece biti budan u 2, 3 noci - uzas!!!), postediti se strke, ljecnicka ekipa je odmorna itd. 

Molim vas za misljenje? Koliko je opravdan inducirani porod? Za i protiv?

Druga stvar koja me brine je sto od  20 tjedna trudnoce (sad sam u 30), doktor koji vodi moju trudnocu mi svaki put govori, pripazite na kilazu, beba je velika, 3 tjedna unaprijed itd., bit ce to veliki decko itd...mene znoj oblijeva, pogotovo sto je moj muz isto bio velika beba 5 kg. (naglasavam da se niti prezedravam, i full sam aktivna , jos uvijek radim sad u 7 mjesecu trudnoce i pazim na prehranu i nastojim se sto vise kretati) jedino s cim imam problema su ti kapilari koji su popucali na desnoj nozi, i tu i tamo kicma, ali nije ni cudo jer 8h radim za PC.

Pocela sam i sanjati neke cudne snove...valjda sto me strah poroda i to sto mi lijecnik brije velika beba...

Imate li vi kakvih pozitivnih iskustavam savjeta itd.  Help please.

Ja bih ipak uzela epiduralnu...

----------


## marta

Procjena velicine bebe uvz-om je jako neprecizna metoda koja moze pokazati odstupanje i do 20%. Puno mama su njihovi lijecnici plasili velicinom beba pa su nakraju radjale djecu od 3300-3500g. Iako se pricalo o 4500g.
Moja prijateljica je vaginalno rodila bez vecih problema dijete od 5300g. I to se moze.
Hocu ti reci da ne brines o tome sto je beba velika. Bolje da je veca nego da je manja. Onda doktori tek dizu paniku. 
To hoces li ti jesti manje ili vise nece utjecati toliko koliko utjecu geni. 
I ja muz smo rodjeni s 4200g pa su nasa djeca rodjena s 3800 i 3600. 
A inducirani porod, to nikome ne bih priustila ako nije bas nuzno. Osim sto takvu bol ne mozes nikako kontrolirati, postoje naravno i odredjeni rizici.
Dobro prouci tematiku prije nego pristanes na inducirani porod prije termina.

----------


## marta

Zaboravila sam komentirati da epiduralna takodjer ima svoje nedostatke i da i to dobro proucis prije nego doneses svoju odluku.

----------


## pepeljuga

Da naravno da epiduralna ima mana, ali ima i prednosti, zato me i interesira misljenje mama koje su dobile epiduralnu.


Nisam ja pristala na nikakav inducirni porod, samo me interesira misljenje ostalih. Nase bolnice za sad zaostaju za onim zapadnim, a koliko sam na predavanju uocila, bas neka mogucnost izbora za majku se ne pruza....no sigurno ce biti bolje. :wink: 

Ja takodjer imam dvije frendice koje su rodile normalno prvo dijete, a drugu bebu pomocu epiduralne i svaka od njih kaze da im je to itekako olaksalo porod,  to hocu reci...da je bio laksi od prvog,i nisu imale nikakve posljedice, no dosta toga je individualno zar ne?

----------


## Ines

ja sam imala epiduralnu i nisam imala inducirani porod.
ne znam kaj bi ti rekla-dosta podataka o epiduralnoj mozes nac posvuda.
moje iskustvo je takvo da znam da cu i drugi puta ici na epiduralnu.
ak te nesto zanima -pitaj.

----------


## pepeljuga

pa interesira me kao rpvo da li si rodila u Zagrebu i ako da gjde i kako si se osjecala nakon...maislim citala sam da  zena moze imati migrene itd.
Pretpostavljam da si za....kad ces i drugi pout uzeti...ja sam dosta citala o bezboonom pordodu, mislil kako reguliras trudve ( mozda glupo pitanje, ali ipak dole ne osjecas nista ili ::??

----------


## Vrijeska

Kolegica nakon epiduralne ostala zbog glavobolja 8   :Crying or Very sad:  dana u bolnici.

No, imam i pozitivan primjer da je sve bilo u najboljem redu.

(Iako mislim da na hrv sajtovima i općenito u Hrv uglavnom kolaju pozitivna mišljenja o epiduralnoj, a čim posjetite neke strane stranice uočite da ima velikih nedostataka. Zašto je to tako? Je li razlog što se kod nas plaća - valjda se plaća i vani  :Confused:  - a bolnicama nedostaje novaca pa su lobiji jači? Ja ga zabrijala .... :? sorry)

----------


## Lynn

Meni je doktor rekao da je kod induciranih poroda veca vjerojatnost da zavrse carskim rezom (sto je kod mene na kraju i bio slucaj)

----------


## VedranaV

Ja sam dobila epiduralnu, nisam je platila, htjela sam roditi bez nje, ali u određenom trenutku više nisam mogla izdržati i činila mi se kao jedino rješenje  :Sad: . To je bilo u afektu, poslije sam se sjetila i drugih  :Sad: . Nisam imala glavobolje poslije. Poslije mi je bilo žao i drugi put bih željela roditi bez epiduralne.

----------


## Ines

rodila sam u zagrebu,na svetom duhu.
nisam poslije epiduralne imala nikakve posljedice tipa glavobolja,mucnina ili nesto slicno,makar mi je npr kuma imala takve posljedice (nije radjala nego je dobila epiduralnu za operaciju koljena) tak da se moze dogodit al nije pravilo.nisam se smjela dizat taj dan iz kreveta (nemam pojma zasto jer sam nedavno dobila opcu anesteziju i normalno hodala tu vecer).
sto se tice bolova-ja nisam osjetila bas nista-mm je gledao na ctg-u kad su mi bili trudovi,al ja ih nisam osjetila.
nazalost (za mene)-nije mi cijeli porod prosao pod epiduralnom zbog nekih problema sa bebom tj-otkucaji srca su joj poceli usporavati pa su morali porod privest kraju,ja nisam tiskala kak se spada,bla bla....
uglavnom-onda su mi dali drip i rodila sam u narednih valjda pol sata-stvarno ne znam,nisam bas imala pojam o vremenu.
znam samo da sam epiduralnu dobila oko 6-7 ujutro,a lucija je rodjena u 11 sati i 2 minute.
e da-osjetila sam onak iznad guze,kao prema ledjima mokro-ustvari nekakvu toplinu kad su mi probusili vodenjak.

----------


## branka1

Prije sam se jako bojala epiduralne radi svih tih rizika o kojima su govorili, ali na SD su već jako iskusni u tome tako da sam čak i počela razmišljati o tome. Na kraju ipak nisam jer sam htjela pokušati prirodno, a ako neću moći izdržati uvijek mi ostaje ta opcija. No nije mi trebalo. Dok sam ležala u bolnici čula sam samo pozitivna iskustva o epiduralnoj, iako će se na dosta web stranica naći i puno nedostataka i za majku i za bebu.  Navodno je malo bed jer nemaš osjećaj kada i koliko treba tiskati pa se sve može malo oduljiti.

----------


## Stribusa

još ću ispasti vatreni zagovornik epiduralne... LOL

imala sam inducirani porod s epiduralnom i bilo je super.
velika je prednost kad dođeš bez trudova, ležerno odradiš pripremni dio, zezaš se s osobljem koje nije pod stresom, velike su šanse da nije ni gužva u rađaoni... imali su se vremena posvetiti meni i mojoj želji da se sve odradi bez epiziotomije pa makar popucala i bez obzira što se činilo da će beba biti velika (i bila je).

zašto ne inducirati ako je termin već tu negdje? naravno, ne puno prije.

----------


## ttiinnaa

Što se tiče velike bebe i meni je doc stalno govorio da mi je beba velika, pa mi je rekao da malo pripazim na kilažu, jer kaže on nije da to šteti meni ili bebi nego, beba će biti velika pa će mi biti teže rodit. Nakraju ja rodila bebu od 3600 (10-tak dana prije termina). 

Što se tiče epiduralne, ja ju nisam uzela iako moram priznat da sam pred kraj vikala HOĆU, HOĆU   :Laughing:  , al mi ju onda nisu više htjeli dat već su mi samo govorili: Sad ćete rodit netreba vam, a i prekasno je... (Sv. Duh). 

Inače tog dana sve žene koje su bile samnom su rodile s epiduralnom, i one koje su rodile u noći.

----------


## petra

ja sam isto zagovorni epiduralne...
iako nisam imala planirani porod - dosla sam u bolnicu kad su trudovi vec bili poceli, trazila epiduralnu (do tada me nije bolilo, no mene je bilo unaprijed strah boli- malo blesavo ali eto), i uzivala u porodu. Rodila sam bez boli, bez problema, sve je bilo super, i normalno sam se mogla dici isti dan

----------


## Oriana

Evo da se ja malo napravim važna  :wink:  U četvrtak na tečaju (Petrova)tema je bila bezbolni porođaj. Naravno, pričalo se ponajviše o epiduralnoj. Predavanje je odražala anesteziologica. Ona kaže da je u Petrovoj UVIJEK dežuran anesteziolog i epiduralna se daje uglavnom kod ovakvih slučajeva (mislim na majčinu stranu):
- visoki tlak,
- dugi porod, 
- dijabetes,
- problemi sa srcem i plućima. 

Anesteziolog je u Petrovoj stalno prisutan uz rodilju ako dobiva epiduralnu. Posljedice poput glavobolje vrlo su rijetke. 
Obično ako je veća doza epiduralne, kod majke može doći do mučnine, povraćanja, ošamućenosti. Kod djeteta se može smanjiti refleks disanja. 
Vrlo je bitno kod davanja epiduralne puna suradnja majke. Daje se tako da izbočiš donji dio kralježnice što je više moguće unatrag (npr. iz sjedećeg položaja). 
Trudove osjećaš ali više nisu bolni. Prije epiduralne dobivaš infuziju da ne bi previše pao tlak. 

Ne smije se davati ako:
- postoji poremećaj zgrušavanja krvi,
- postoji neka infekcija na mjestu gdje se bode,
- neurološke bolesti,
- veća krvarenja. 

Eto, to sam zapamtila.  
Može se odbiti ako majka neće epiduralnu.

----------


## Domagoj

Iako nisam, a vjerojatno ni necu imati osobno iskustvo  :Smile: , ipak cu reci svoje misljenje. Bez obzira sto medicina moze utjecati na prirodu, pa cak i “ispraviti” anomalije koje se u prirodi dogadjaju, priroda je jos uvijek daleko naprednija od medicine.
Dakle, indukcija poroda. Definitivno je pozitivno to da se moze planirati doktor i donekle atmosfera poroda. No ipak, mislim da ima i dosta razloga protiv. 
Vec sa cisto fizicke strane vidim problem u tome sto drip cesto daje trudove jakog intenziteta sa malom ili nikakvom pauzom. Da sam ja beba ne bih bio za to, bez obzira sto krace traje. 
Slijedece je pitanje sto odredjuje trenutak poroda. Iako za ljude nije ustanovljen povod, za neke je zivotinje dokazano da inicijativa krece iz bebe. Hocu reci, mozda dijete nije sasvim spremno za porod, bez obzira sto je zauzelo prikladan polozaj. Nadalje, pri porodu se osim fizickog izlaska djeteta, dogadjaju i neke hormonske promjene koje, osim sto utjecu na sam tijek poroda, djeluju i na majku i na dijete (izmedju ostalog i olaksavaju djetetu dozivljaj tog prilicno stresnog iskustva). Induciranjem poroda se definitvno djeluje na hormonsku ravnotezu i u tijelu majke i djeteta i time remete procesi koji su se evolucijom stvarali. Posto djelovanje dripa nije moguce precizno predvidjeti (kako brzo ce izazvati trudove te kojeg intenziteta i trajanja, sto pak utjece da dovod kisika djetetu), uz njega je obavezan i CTG, da bi se pratilo stanje djeteta. Pri tom se medjutim prate otkucaji srca, sto samo osigurava pravodobnu intervenciju u slucaju prestanka rada srca, no niti slucajno ne daje uvid u ostale moguce utjecaje na dijete. 
Kod majke se pri porodu luci hormon koji je prirodni narkotik i tako malo ublazava bolove. Remecenjem hormonske ravnoteze, remeti se i lucenje navedenog hormona. Time se, uz vjerojatno intenzivnije trudove, dodatno utjece na povecanje boli prilikom poroda sto opet vodi korak blize epiduralnoj.
Da skratim, induciranje poroda je djelomično preuzimanje prirodnog procesa u ruke medicine, pri čemu niti izbliza nije poznato što se sve dogadja prilikom poroda te koje sve nuspojave mogu biti izazvane. Te nuspojave, ocito, nisu kriticne za prezivljavanje djeteta ili majke, ali nitko ne zna sto je djetetu i majci mozda uskraceno.
Zato mislim da bi indukciju trebalo koristiti kao lijek, a ne kao rutinu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja se slažem s Domagojem i dodajem :u jednoj japanskoj bolnici gdje su se uz koktel lijekova rutinski iducirali porodi, pokazala se puno veća incidencija autizma, osobito kod muške djece. To još nije dovoljno ispitano područje i ne zna se točno zašto, ali se npr. zna da epiduralna utječe, tj omamljuje i dijete. Postoje i istraživanja koja povezuju uzimanje dripa i sredstava protiv bolova pri porodu sa većom sklonošću raznim ovisnostima kasnije u životu.  :Sad:   I meni je to nakon 1. poroda uz drip i ?nešto protiv bolova bilo grozno pročitati  :Sad:  . Zato i jesam nastojala po drugi put to izbjeći, osim toga doživljaj poroda mi je bio mnogo ljepši.

----------


## snorki

Sta kad se mora na inducirani porod?! U svakom slucaju jeste najbolje kada zena prirodno radja, ali isto tako kazem hvala Bogu kad postoji inducirani porodi, carski rez..... Ja sam napunila punih 41 tj i izgleda da cu morati inducirano. Nekako se dijete  mora roditi..... Opasno je i previse cekati i preci termin....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Naša predsjednica Rode, Vedrana :D , prenijela je 2 tjedna i bez indukcije rodila zdravog dečka :wink: . Sama "prenesenost" se tolerira do 2 tjedna, ako je sve OK s tobom i bebom nema razloga za indukciju. Mislim da je bolje strpit se još koji dan ako je sve ok nego inducirat lijekovima (možda seksom  :Razz:  ?), vjerujem da beba zna kad je spremna :wink:.

----------


## mojabeba

Dogodilo se tako da je u zapadnoj Europi 70-tih i 80-tih godina programirani porod dobio široku primjenu, pa se dobar dio djece rađao danju, a mnogo manje noću, kao i subotom i nedjeljom. Nakon prvih uspjeha i euforije došlo je, međutim, kao i uvijek do faze otrežnjenja, do prvih komplikacija. Rodilo se previše oštećene djece, bilo je čak i smrtnih slučajeva, pa je došlo i do prvih sudskih procesa. Danas se u germanskom području Europe (Njemačka, Austrija, Švicarska, dio Italije) programirani, inducirani porod u pravilu ne provodi.
Pokazalo se, naime, da osim želje trudnice da ju porodi izabrani liječnik u određeno, željeno vrijeme mora i za takav programirani porod postojati jasna indikacija. Dijete mora biti zrelo za porod, kao i grlić maternice. Upravo se zrelost grlića (cerviksa) često krivo procijeni, pa to može nakon indukcije biti razlogom produženog poroda, što nosi opasnost slabu opskrbljenost djeteta kisikom, oštećenje djeteta, povećani postotak operativnog dovršenja poroda (vakuum ekstrakcija, carski rez). Ipak je bolje, posebno kod prvorotki, uz intenzivan nadzor na kraju trudnoće (redoviti pregledi, amnioskopija, kardiotokografija) pričekati spontane trudove i tako omogućiti normalan, prirodan porod bez nepotrebno izazvanih komplikacija.

evo danas mi je termin i malo se uplašila jer mi je gin rekao da se sutra javim u rodilište..kako to ide s induciranim porodom i nakon koliko prenesinih dana se on provodi..

----------


## irena2

nemam osobno iskustvo s epiduralnom, šogorica je drugo dijete rodila na SD s epiduralnom i nije imala nikakve komplikacije, nisam zagovornik niti protivnik epiduralne i mislim da svaka trudnica treba baratati informacijama "za i protiv", te sama donijeti doluku želi li ona to ili ne

smeta me što su se svojevremeno ne trudničkim tečajevima davale ekstremne informacije (ne znam da li je to slučaj i sada, iako po ovome što Oriana piše izgleda drugačije)...prije 4 godine na trudničkom tečaju na SD bila je jaka reklama epiduralne od strane anesteziologa, dok je na sljedećem predavanju ginekolog rekao svoje mišljenje s tajanstvenim osmjehom na licu..."moja žena 2 puta je rodila bez epiduralne u ovom rodilištu iako je mogla izabrati "bezbolan" porođaj"...možete misliti koja hrpa pitanja je usljedila iza ove izjave i koliko je trudnica promijenilo svoju odluku

najbitnije je da žena pristupa porodu opuštena, koliko to može biti, ako se boji primiti epiduralnu bolje da je pokuša izbjeći, ako ima prevelik strah od porođaja (jer određeni strah od nepoznatog ima svaka prvorotka, a isto tako strah od "poznatog" nakon težeg poroda) i misli da to neće moći izdržati iz nekih razloga, te da će joj epiduralna olakšati  - možda je bolje da se odluči za epiduralnu, u svakom slučaju odluka je individualna

što se tiče "velike" bebe i zadnjih nalaza s UZV-a...niti ja nisam mogla spavati od straha da je beba sigurno preko 4500g, glavice veće od moje zdjelice itd...očekivala sam da će mi netko izmjeriti zdjelicu i vidjeti da li će biti nužan carski, ako neće da li ću se odlučiti za epiduralnu...utuvila sam si u glavu 100 problema prije vremena, na kraju sam bez mjerenja zdjelice, bez carskog i epiduralne rodila sina 3400 g  :wink:

----------


## snorki

U Austriji, a tako i u Njemackoj inducirani porod se RADI poslije 14 dana prenesene trudnoce, i to ako je sa bebom sve uredu, kao i sa trudnicom. Jucer sam o tome razgovarala sa sefom ginekologije gdje cu ja radjati za koji dan.  kao sto vec svi na forumu znaju kod mene je trenutno prenesena trudnoca deveti dan, sto znaci da jos imam fore do nedjelje. Ako do tada ne bude nista, mora cu na inducirani.
Pravo da vam kazem ne slazem se sa tvrdnjama da je inducirani porod  toliko stetan, a posebno ne sa tvrdnjama da djete ima vecu sansu      altruizma..... itd...... Mislim da je svaki porod individualan, a svaka porodilja kao i njena beba posebna, te samim time, sve ovo nabrojano utice i na nacin na koji ce beba biti rodjena.
Jucer na pregledu da su mi rekli da imam manjak plodne vode, ili da da je beba u bilo kojoj "maloj" opasnosti, ja bih pod hitno zahtjevala inducirani porod istog dana( kojeg  me je zaista strah zbog jacine bolova), ili carski rez koji je hvala Bogu spasio toliko bebaca i toliko majki. Naravno, posto je kod mene sve u redu, pricekat cu jos koji dan da vidim hoce li se desiti " samo od sebe", a ako ne, ja idem na inducirani i zaista ne bih cekala vise od dozvoljenog (znaci onih 14 dana)......   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ono sto mene insteresuje jeste nacin  na koji se izvrsava ovaj porod, te molim sve rode koje su imale inducirani da mi malo to opisu. Koliko sati je trajalo to "drmanje", jesu li morale doci dan ranije u bolnicu itd....

----------


## zrinka

ja sam imala, nazalost, inducirani porod  :Sad: ....i nije mi bas ostao u nekom lijepom sjecanju.....
dva dana nakon termina dosla sam na pregled plodove vode, koja je bila zamucena i mekonijska te sam upucena u rodiliste, na inducirani porod, cerviks nije bio zreo a nisam bila ni otvorena....
dali su mi gel i mucenje je trajalo cijeli dan.....popodne su mi pukli vodenjak....predvecer sam rodila....
meni je bilo grozno, ali eto, postojale su indikacije za inducirani porod....u splitu tada nije bilo ni epiduralne, niti je tko bio uz mene cijeli taj dan....
nadam se da ces imati ugodnije iskustvo od mene....  :Smile: .....

----------


## hunjka

> U Austriji, a tako i u Njemackoj inducirani porod se RADI poslije 14 dana prenesene trudnoce, i to ako je sa bebom sve uredu, kao i sa trudnicom. Jucer sam o tome razgovarala sa sefom ginekologije gdje cu ja radjati za koji dan.  kao sto vec svi na forumu znaju kod mene je trenutno prenesena trudnoca deveti dan, sto znaci da jos imam fore do nedjelje. Ako do tada ne bude nista, mora cu na inducirani.
> Pravo da vam kazem ne slazem se sa tvrdnjama da je inducirani porod  toliko stetan, a posebno ne sa tvrdnjama da djete ima vecu sansu      altruizma..... itd...... Mislim da je svaki porod individualan, a svaka porodilja kao i njena beba posebna, te samim time, sve ovo nabrojano utice i na nacin na koji ce beba biti rodjena.
> Jucer na pregledu da su mi rekli da imam manjak plodne vode, ili da da je beba u bilo kojoj "maloj" opasnosti, ja bih pod hitno zahtjevala inducirani porod istog dana( kojeg  me je zaista strah zbog jacine bolova), ili carski rez koji je hvala Bogu spasio toliko bebaca i toliko majki. Naravno, posto je kod mene sve u redu, pricekat cu jos koji dan da vidim hoce li se desiti " samo od sebe", a ako ne, ja idem na inducirani i zaista ne bih cekala vise od dozvoljenog (znaci onih 14 dana)......   
> Ono sto mene insteresuje jeste nacin  na koji se izvrsava ovaj porod, te molim sve rode koje su imale inducirani da mi malo to opisu. Koliko sati je trajalo to "drmanje", jesu li morale doci dan ranije u bolnicu itd....


dijete ima veću šansu altruizma??!!! valjda autizma?? :D :D :D

----------

